

ACM ICPC 2015 World Finals Results - mzl
http://icpc.baylor.edu/worldfinals/results

======
mzl
Problems are available online here:
[https://icpc.kattis.com/problems](https://icpc.kattis.com/problems)

~~~
andreer
Solving all of these in 5 hours is truly awe inspiring. It would probably take
me months, if not years :-)

~~~
pykello
It took them cumulative practice of at least 19 years to reach there.

(One of them started practicing 10 years ago [1]. The two other are active at
topcoder since 2010 [2] and 2011 [3]).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gennady_Korotkevich](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gennady_Korotkevich)

[2]
[http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=229...](http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=22900621)

[3]
[http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=230...](http://community.topcoder.com/tc?module=MemberProfile&cr=23015069)

~~~
mkcarlos
Gennady Korotkevich a.k.a "tourist" \- I heard this name about ~5 years ago
among my friends who are into competitive programming. Only learned of his
name today. It's impressive how good he is at such a young age.

------
userbinator
The Russians win again... looking at the history it seems something happened
around 2000 which caused the results to be dominated by Russia:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACM_International_Collegiate_Programming_Contest#Winners)

~~~
xentronium
IFMO takes this competition quite seriously. There are usually at least 2-3
equally strong teams fighting for the spot in the finals.

------
mzl
The full results have now been posted also, with number of solved and the
total time for all teams:
[http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/](http://icpc.baylor.edu/scoreboard/)

